# IUI



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Have Just been for thrid scan for iui am on day 9, was due to have basting on wed, but has been moved as follicle is only 14mm, am worried because at this stage last time follicle just collapsed!!! was told was some thing that shouldn't happen again but can't help but be worried has this happened to ayone else, who went on to successful preg


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Scrappy,

Welcome to FF 

I am sorry i cannot answer your question, but try posting it onto the IUI Board, I am sure one of the ladies will be able to answer this for you,

Sending you lots of  
Good luck for your next scan,

Looby xx


----------

